# First blood for the Harrison Sniper



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas took a walk out this evening for an hour or two and managed to drop this tree rat with a clean shot to the head using the sling shot I made last week the Harrison Sniper I was using 9.5 steel and the bands used were single 25x20 theraband gold distance around 18 meters


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

good shooting bud


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

cheers fella it dropped like a stone well pleased all that practice is starting to pay off its a great feeling when you aim at the spot and hits it dead on he will be in a nice stew for sure


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

you need a few more for a stew but that is a biggin


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Should be tasty ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Good shootin! He sure is a furry critter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Most excellent work!! Do let me know if they actually do have "Enough brains to tan their own hides." :screwy:

I've been wanting to try tanning hides for a LONG TIME....Never had something that could kill anything before....

Unless you count a few rifles that are illegal to shoot in the United States ....At least within earshot of other humans.....


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Toolshed said:


> Most excellent work!! Do let me know if they actually do have "Enough brains to tan their own hides." :screwy:
> 
> I've been wanting to try tanning hides for a LONG TIME....Never had something that could kill anything before....
> 
> Unless you count a few rifles that are illegal to shoot in the United States ....At least within earshot of other humans.....


You, Sir, are making me very very curious!

Great shooting Phil!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

lol slingshotmadness it was getting its winter coat cheers fellas for your kind words


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It feels good when everything comes together! Nice fat one for supper. Those bands are fine for all usage, target or hunting...assure good velocity and aren't that hard to pull. My standard are double 15mm TBG non tapered which is a bit more pull weight but I chance the guess at about the same velocity as you get from your single tapered. Anyway, nice shot and a nice slingshot to shoot it!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

cheers Chuck Daehler I have tried lots of different band length and tapers but found this best for me the only one I have not tried yet is a 27mmx22 taper should give me a bit more my band length is now 7" from folk to pouch I only hit him the once and it dropped out the tree like a stone so would say it was instant death for him


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Here in Florida Phil, our squirrels don't get a winter coat, it's not cold enough lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats, man.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

lol slingshotmadness I bet there almost bald over there lol there built like tanks here no body shots here got to be head shots


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

cheers Dayhiker


----------

